# Moving feral colony to two hives



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Bob, one of my beekeeping students, moved a feral colony into two hives.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Bobs_bee_tree.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Bobs_bee_tree2.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Bobs_bee_tree3.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Bobs_bee_tree4.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Bobs_bee_tree5.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Bob_hives_feral.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Bob_hives_feral2.jpg


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Great shots. Is that open comb in the first photo? Any idea how long that was there? Can those survive out in the open?


----------

